# Τελικά αναφλέγεται το αίμα;



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Αν νομίζατε ότι η κριτική για τις μεταφράσεις και τον υποτιτλισμό που κάνουμε εμείς εδώ ή κάνουν διάφορα έντυπα είναι πολύ σκληρή, διαβάστε εδώ τι φιλοφρονήσεις ανταλλάσσουν οι ερασιτέχνες:
http://www.subs.gr/portal/infusions/pro_download_panel/download.php?did=2690

Όσο για την "ανάφλεξη", μάλλον καμιά inflammation θα ήταν, ε;

Προσθήκη:
Ο τύπος που δέχεται τις επιθέσεις για την ανάφλεξη, δίνει και λινκ για να βεβαιωθούν όλοι ότι έτσι λέγεται! Πρόκειται φυσικά για μηχανική μετάφραση.
http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...://www.cidpusa.org/A/vasculitis.html&.intl=us


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL και πάλι LOL. Απορώ πού την βρίσκουν την όρεξη να κάνουν υπότιτλους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Τα μαγκάκια εκεί, πάντως, παραλίγο τη γλίτωσαν την ανάφλεξη. Και δεν ξέρω αν το αίμα τους αναφλέγεται, αλλά σίγουρα βράζει και κοχλάζει...

Και ναι, inflammation πρέπει να ήταν το αρχικό, κρίνοντας από ό,τι λέει εδώ για το εμπρηστικό  vasculitis:
*Vasculitis* (plural: _vasculitides_)[1] refers to a heterogeneous group of disorders that are characterized by inflammatory destruction of blood vessels.[2]

Φλεγμονή αιμοφόρων αγγείων θα έλεγε επεξηγηματικά ο layman daeman, αλλά εδώ και αλλού κάποιοι πολύ πιο αρμόδιοι την αποκαλούν _αγγειίτιδα._ 
Έχει δίκιο, δηλαδή, ο πρώτος που της το επισήμανε της gigi πωστηλέν, απλώς εκείνη ήθελε να της το φέρει πιο μαλακά, πιο γλυκά... Πλάκα έχουν τα παιδιά και είναι στα ντουζένια τους. 

Πάντως, έχω δει κάποιους - λίγους, βέβαια, δεν είναι κανόνας - ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους που ήταν καλύτεροι από τους αντίστοιχους "επαγγελματικούς". Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις φαίνεται ότι το μεράκι του ερασιτέχνη υπερισχύει της εμπειρίας του επαγγελματία, άσε που άλλο χόμπι κι άλλο βιοπορισμός.

Μα πιο πολύ μου αρέσει ο πληθυντικός του: βασκουλίτις - βασκουλίτιδες


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Πάντως, έχω δει κάποιους - λίγους, βέβαια, δεν είναι κανόνας - ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους που ήταν καλύτεροι από τους αντίστοιχους "επαγγελματικούς". Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις φαίνεται ότι το μεράκι του ερασιτέχνη υπερισχύει της εμπειρίας του επαγγελματία, άσε που άλλο χόμπι κι άλλο βιοπορισμός.


Και να μην ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε (πάλι) ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι, κατάπτυστοι για μένα, "επιχειρηματίες" που κατεβάζουν από το διαδίκτυο υποτίτλους και τους πάνε σε εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού για "επιμέλεια" -- γιατί τότε τα λεφτά που θα πληρώσουν θα είναι πιο λίγα απ' ό,τι αν πλήρωναν τη μετάφραση από την αρχή. Μεταξύ αυτών των υποτίτλων που βρίσκουν ξέμπαρκους στο διαδίκτυο, υπάρχουν ερασιτεχνικοί για γέλια, ερασιτεχνικοί αξιοπρεπείς και επαγγελματικοί που "ριπαρίστηκαν" από dvd. Οπότε, όταν οι ερασιτέχνες δηλώνουν "επαγγελματίες μάς κλέβουν τους υποτίτλους μας", δεν λένε ψέματα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και να μην ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε (πάλι) ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι, κατάπτυστοι για μένα, "επιχειρηματίες" που κατεβάζουν από το διαδίκτυο υποτίτλους και τους πάνε σε εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού για "επιμέλεια" -- γιατί τότε τα λεφτά που θα πληρώσουν θα είναι πιο λίγα απ' ό,τι αν πλήρωναν τη μετάφραση από την αρχή. Μεταξύ αυτών των υποτίτλων που βρίσκουν ξέμπαρκους στο διαδίκτυο, υπάρχουν ερασιτεχνικοί για γέλια, ερασιτεχνικοί αξιοπρεπείς και επαγγελματικοί που "ριπαρίστηκαν" από dvd. Οπότε, όταν οι ερασιτέχνες δηλώνουν "επαγγελματίες μάς κλέβουν τους υποτίτλους μας", δεν λένε ψέματα.


 
Πολύ καλά τα λες και καλά κάνεις και βάζεις το επιχειρηματίες και το επιμέλεια σε εισαγωγικά. Μια μικρή προσθήκη μόνο: στο επαγγελματίες της τελευταίας πρότασης, εγώ ίσως να έβαζα διπλά και τριπλά εισαγωγικά.
Όσο για τους κατάπτυστους, από πού περνάμε να συνεισφέρουμε κι εμείς τον... οβολό μας;


----------

